# Xtar WP2 and MP1 (18650 Chargers) Review: Comparison to Pila, DSD, DX.6105 Chargers



## selfbuilt (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been asked to review a couple of new Li-ion battery chargers by Xtar. Although I don’t have the experience or expertise of others here, I’ve agreed to compare them to the 3 chargers I keep on hand for regular use: the standard Pila charger, the classic DSD charger, and the basic-model Cytac/HXY/DealExtreme.6105 charger.

For more info on chargers in general – and some excellent detailed comparisons – I recommend you check out the excellent mdocod’s consumer Li-Ion cradle charger roundup review.

To start with, here are the WP2 specifications:


Two independent charging channels for 14500/ 18500/ 14650/ 17670/ 18650/ 18700 Li-ion battery
Undervoltage lockout system
Algorithm ( CC.CV ) charging system
Reverse-polarity protection circuit board
Under voltage disconnecting technology
Operation Temperature: Room temperature 0~40℃
Input AC: 12V DC 650mA
Rated Voltage: 4.2V
Constant Charge Current: 600mA±10%
Constant Charge Voltage: 4.2V±1%
Cut-Off Current: 60mA±10%
Weight: 70g
Can be found on discount websites/eBay for ~$20, shipping included



















The WP2 comes with both standard AC power adapter and DC car adapter. The cabling and overall build seem reasonably good (good length on the cables, reasonably solid, etc.). The battery trays are spring-mounted, and can easily accommodate any size from 14500-18650. 

And now the MP1 specifications:

14650/17670/18650/18700 Li-ion battery charging
Standard USB charging interface
Algorithm charging system (CC/CV), real-time battery monitoring system
IC temperature monitoring system
High and low voltage separated charging system
Input: DC 5V 500mA
Output: DC 4.2V 500mA
Constant charge current：500mA±10%
Constant charge voltage：4.2V±1%
Adaptor input: 110V~240V AC 50/60Hz
Adaptor output: DC 5V 500mA
Operation temperature: 0℃~40℃
Car Adaptor output: DC 5V
Can be found on discount websites/eBay for ~$10, shipping included














The MP1 is a much simpler package, consisting of the charging base and a short standard micro-USB/USB charging cable. Also included with my review sample were a USB-to-AC adapter and a USB-to-DC adapter. 

Note that the bundled USB cable length is rather short. But since it uses the standard micro-USB connector at the charging cradle end, you should be able to use a longer one from one of your other devices (e.g. camera, blackberry, etc.).

I note that the specifications for the two chargers seem similar – but the MP1 also specifically notes that the charger will monitor the cell once fully charged, and maintain a low 4uA charging current. I have heard similar claims made for the WP2, but don’t see that on their spec sheet.

For the charging comparisons, here are the 3 chargers I routinely use:

Pila charger:





The Pila charger is probably the “standard” by which all Li-ion chargers are judged. Well designed, it uses a proper Constant-Current/Constant-Voltage charging regimen with proper termination (i.e. current shuts off once the cell reaches full charge). Features two independent channels. You can also top-up your nearly-full cells by manually forcing a charge (i.e. most chargers won’t charge cells that exceed ~4.0V). 

With the bundled spacers, you can charge everything from 14500 and up. Although the Pila will also charge 16340 (RCR) with additional spacers, this really isn’t the ideal charger for them (i.e. the charge and cut-off current may be a bit high for them). However, the Pila should be reasonably safe on RCR thanks to its “intelligent” charging algorithm.

DSD charger:





Despite appearances, this is actually a single-channel charger (i.e. it is wired for 2 cells in parallel, for simultaneous charging). Simple and basic, it is fairly popular for its Constant Current charging method, followed by true termination (i.e. no trickle charge). Main drawback is its slow rated charge rate (~350mA), and no CV stage.

DX.6105 charger:





I often use the common DX 6105 2x18650 charger shown above (aka Cytac or HXY charger) for the first part of my 18650 charging regimen. The reason for this will limited role will become clear with the charging summary graph below.  

Although capable of charging at a higher rate, it lack any sort of Constant Current or Constant Voltage charging method, and doesn’t terminate at the end of a charge (i.e. just slowly drops off in charge, even after the light goes green). It does feature two independent channels, though.

*CHARGER COMPARISONS*

To compare the performance of the chargers, I have directly monitored their charging currents with a data-logging DMM. I have used the measuring method described by HKJ in his excellent  Measurement on flashlight overview, for measuring charge current on Li-ion chargers.

For these tests, I have used one of my standard AW protected 18650 (2200mAh) cells. To deplete the cell, I used my regular test bed of a fully-regulated JetBeam Jet-III IBS on Max output – and waited until the cell’s protection circuit was tripped. The cell was then immediately loaded into the charger for testing and recording (i.e. depleted resting voltage typically ~3V).

The graph below is complicated, so let me walk you through each trace.






*First off – a note about the early termination on three of the chargers (i.e. ~4.15V on the DSD, WP2, and MP1).* I believe this is due to a combination of effects – notably the age of the cell used in testing (one of my “retired” 18650s with a lot of charging cycles on it), and the presence of the DMM in the charging path. 

Even though this current-charging measurement setup has a relatively low impedance and a low voltage drop, it still seems to confuse the charger termination when older cells are used. In all three of these cases, when I re-inserted the cell without the DMM, the charging light went red again, and continued until ~4.18-4.19V resting volts. But if I reconnected with the DMM in place, the light stayed green and wouldn’t charge further (strongly suggesting the DMM plays a role in the issue). 

Testing further, I noticed these three chargers were variable in their termination points even without the DMM in place. Basically, new cells all terminated ~4.18-4.19V resting volts. But older cells, with a lot cycles on them, terminated anywhere from ~4.13-4.16V resting volts. In each of those cases, re-inserting the cell caused charging to continue (although not necessarily all the way up to 4.19V resting volts, depending on how old the cell was).

Take home message – recycle your old cells once they get a lot of charges on them (i.e >100 cycles).  

*SUMMARY OF FINDINGS*

*Pila charger:* The Pila curve above is exactly what you want to see. The charger runs initially at a constant-current (~630mA in my case) for ~2.5 hours, and then switches to a constant-voltage mode for the last ~1.5 hour of charging. When the cell is fully charged, the charging light turns green and the current drops to zero. At this point, I pulled out the cell and it read 4.20V resting voltage (i.e. fully charged). Perfect. : thumbsup:

*DSD charger:* The DSD charger has a fairly constant charging current - ~0.35A at the start of my run, slowly dropped to ~0.30A when the light went green and it terminated the charge 5+ hours later. Note the early termination in my tests (explained above).

*DX.6105 charger:* The DX.6105 does not use a constant-current method, but simply starts at a high current and gradually drops off (mine started just over 1A, although some have reported lower initial currents, e.g. ~0.75A). Note that the unit does not terminate once the light goes green, but continues to charge at a low rate (140mA and dropping, in my case). This is NOT recommended – 140mA is still a lot of current, and you will quickly over-charge your cells if you do not IMMEDIATELY pull them out of the charger. This is really bad on Li-ions. :shakehead: 10mins after the light went green, resting voltage was 4.21V on my sample.

*Xtar WP2 charger: Although the trace looks a little strange, the WP2 is similar to the Pila in its CC/CV algorithm. For some reason, my DMM kept reporting a drop in current, for a fraction of a second every 2-3 secs or so (which is what gives you that strange looking trace above :thinking. Like the DSD charger, early termination was noted on my admittedly old cell (see explanatory note above)

Note that the WP2 does not actually completely terminate when the light goes green. Although my DMM dropped to zero on my 10A port, when I switched to my DMM’s mA/uA port, I could detect a low current of 39uA. Again, every few seconds or so, it would briefly jump up to a slightly larger current (up to a max of ~300uA). Not sure what this means, but it may be a sign of the monitoring current reported for the WP2. In any case, this low uA current is not likely to be a problem for the cell (i.e. nowhere near as bad as the mA currents of “trickle chargers”). :shrug:

My main concern here is the relatively high charging rate at the time of termination (i.e. >200mA). That's pretty high, and wouldn't be the best for smaller cells with lower capacity. So while you could fit RCR (16340) in the WP2 with a standard length spacer, this is not the ideal charger for these cells.

WP1 charger: The WP1 starts off at its rated 0.5A charging current. But it doesn’t seem to be a proper CC/CV charger as claimed. Rather, the charging current drops off to around 0.45A reasonably quickly (over ~10 mins) and then seems to slowly decay over time, until it reaches a fully charged state.:shrug: Like the DSD and WP2, the MP1 showed early termination on my older 18650 cell (see note above).

At the point when the light goes green, the current drops to an ultra-low 5.6uA. This is consistent with what Xtar reports for the MP1 – i.e. drops to a low current (4uA claimed), while it continues to monitor the charge state of the cell. It will supposedly then periodically increases the current, to keep the battery fully topped-up. Up to you if you want such a feature, but this ultra-low uA current shouldn’t be a problem. 

Preliminary Discussion:

I will preface my comments by making it clear up-front that I am not an expert on battery chemistry or charging methods. There are many more here with infinitely more experience and knowledge of these matters, and I defer to them for any interpretation of the results. :bow:

From my (limited) perspective, the Xtar WP2 seems like a pretty good “poor man’s” Pila, (although it lacks the Pila’s ability to force a manual charge). Overall performance and the charging algorithm seem very similar (although the WP2 terminates at a higher ~200mA current). For the estimated street price of ~$20 (shipping included), you certainly get decent value for your money. Definitely much better performance than a lot of the cheap “trickle”chargers out there! 

The MP1 doesn’t live up to its claimed CC/CV charging method, but I suppose the overall performance is reasonable for the price point of ~$10. You also have the option of running off USB, AC or DC power. Note that I never recommend running a sustained charging system off a computer’s USB port – best to stick with AC/DC power. As such, I’m glad to see the adapters included on my sample.

As for termination, I personally can’t stand chargers that don’t properly terminate when the light goes green (e.g my DX.6105).  That being said, I’m not overly concerned about the ultra-low uA monitoring charge on both of the Xtar chargers – for all intents and purposes, charging of the cells really stops at this point. But as with all chargers, I recommend you pull the cells out once the light goes green. 

I welcome any comments or suggestions on my analysis above. :wave:

UPDATE Jan 26, 2010: To allow you better compare the Xtar chargers, below are direct comparisons of the charging current vs charging voltage for each charger, on the same battery (a well-used AW 18650 2200mAh). The blue scale on the left is the charging current, the purple scale on the right is the charging voltage.






As expected, the WP2 shows periodic dips in the charging voltage every 2-3 secs (i.e. just like you see for the charging current). The magnitude of the voltage deflection is a lot less though - I never saw more than ~70mV variance from expected.

Once the light when green and the charger quasi-terminated, the voltage dropped to the resting level of 4.14V.






The voltage trace of the MP1 is about what you would expect. I don't know what algorithm the charger is using exactly, but there were no unexpected major jumps/dips in charging voltage. Thanks to the low (<70mA) charging current when the charger terminated, there's no significant change in the resting/charging voltage (i.e. ends at around 4.15V).

Hope that was helpful!

----

Xtar WP2 and MP1 provided by Xtar for review. All other chargers were personally purchased several years ago.*


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 12, 2011)

> Written by *45/70* on 01-15-2011 10:43 AM GMT
> 
> Excellent review, self. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 


> Written by *tandem* on 01-15-2011 04:24 PM GMT
> 
> I'm glad to see the XTAR MP1 has a specialwarning against using near a tide.
> 
> Nicely done review Selfbuilt, in particular I love seeing the charging current overlays. One of these days I've got to pick up a logging voltmeter - if you have any ideas on cost effective solutions for that one, available in Canada even better, I'm all ears.





> Written by *LetThereBeLite* on 01-15-2011 09:36 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *Dances with Flashlight* on 01-15-2011 11:31 PM GMT
> 
> Thanks for all the work Selfbuilt. Much appreciated.





> Written by *shadowjk* on 01-15-2011 11:39 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 12, 2011)

> Written by *jasonck08* on 01-15-2011 11:52 PM GMT
> 
> Very good comparison! I got a WP2 about a week ago after hearing from people that its a true CC/CV charger. And it kind of is but its not really a proper ones. Here are a few things I noted and I think you described the exact things above.
> 
> ...





> Written by *selfbuilt* on 01-16-2011 11:32 AM GMT
> 
> Excellent feedback everyone, appreciate all the insight and comments. :wave:
> 
> ...





> Written by *jasonck08* on 01-16-2011 03:38 PM GMT
> 
> Even though the MP1's curve looks nothing like your typical proper CC/CV datasheet curve, it looks like it would do less harm to your cells than the WP2 because of the lower termination current.





> Written by *tandem* on 01-16-2011 03:45 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 12, 2011)

> Written by *Milestar* on 01-16-2011 08:28 PM GMT
> 
> Hi LetThereBeLite
> 
> ...





> Written by *selfbuilt* on 01-17-2011 07:11 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *fvdk* on 01-18-2011 07:56 AM GMT
> 
> Very nice review Selfbuild, thanks !
> 
> ...





> Written by *jasonck08* on 01-18-2011 03:02 PM GMT
> 
> My guess about the pulse current from the WP2 is maybe the charger is trying to measure the batteries resting voltage. Either way its kind of a strange thing to do. I just wish Xtar would have spent another 50 cents or a dollar and picked a decent charge IC that is more in line with the proper CC/CV charge method. I built a USB Li-ion charger for $3 that does a better job than these Xtar's!





> Written by *LetThereBeLite* on 01-19-2011 03:30 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *jasonck08* on 01-19-2011 04:24 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Written by *selfbuilt* on 01-19-2011 07:09 AM GMT_



jasonck08 said:


> Even though the MP1's curve looks nothing like your typical proper CC/CV datasheet curve, it looks like it would do less harm to your cells than the WP2 because of the lower termination current.


A good point - it's actually preferable over the DSD charger as well (which terminates at 300mA in my testing). Should be able to fit smaller cells in the MP1, with the use of spacers. Might make an acceptable 14500/RCR charger that way ... A good point - it's actually preferable over the DSD charger as well (which terminates at 300mA in my testing). Should be able to fit smaller cells in the MP1, with the use of spacers. Might make an acceptable 14500/RCR charger that way ...



jasonck08 said:


> And you are correct about the pulsing during the CC and CV stage. When I put my Fluke DMM on the mode where it averages current, it read around 190-200mA during the CV stage. Still too high. Pulses were as high as 250mA as low as like 20mA. I don't know why its doing this, but my initial guess was it has something to do with reading the cells voltage as I've seen some other chargers ramp up and down... only not NEARLY as frequently as this one!


Yes, I observed the same thing - it pulses just as much (and just as quickly) in the CV stage as the CC stage (as you can see on my graph). Yes, I observed the same thing - it pulses just as much (and just as quickly) in the CV stage as the CC stage (as you can see on my graph).



fvdk said:


> I will test my WP2 again as I remember that the cut-off current was indeed 60mA when I charged an empty cell.
> 
> I did however see a cut-off current close to 200mA when I charged a cell the that was only discharged a little bit.


Interesting. I tested two cells from completely drained - one "retired" cell with a lot cycles on it, and one cell that has seen reasonable use - and both terminated around 200mA. I haven't tested a relatively new cell, though. Interesting. I tested two cells from completely drained - one "retired" cell with a lot cycles on it, and one cell that has seen reasonable use - and both terminated around 200mA. I haven't tested a relatively new cell, though.




> Written by *tandem* on 01-19-2011 08:44 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 12, 2011)

> Written by *snakyjake* on 01-19-2011 09:43 AM GMT
> 
> Why is a constant charge preferred over pulse charging? From other reading I've done, pulse charging has advantages and is the "new" preferred protocol for lithium-ion.





> Written by *tandem* on 01-19-2011 10:58 AM GMT
> 
> Cell makers specify CC/CV as the proper charging protocol (eg Panasonic, Sanyo (now owned by Panasonic pending final approval this spring), Samsung, etc). Until they change these directives, CC/CV will and should dominate.
> 
> ...





> Written by *fvdk* on 01-19-2011 12:32 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *PapaLumen* on 01-19-2011 12:49 PM GMT
> 
> Very good review.
> 
> It would be nice to see a hobby charger included in one of these tests. I use one and i know lots of others do too. Just interested how they will turn out.



_Written by *selfbuilt* on 01-19-2011 01:05 PM GMT_



tandem said:


> True, assuming that a voltage trace for the MP1 (and every other charger) doesn't speak to any faux pas or cell atrocities. It would be informative to see a second chart plotting voltage over time for each of these chargers overlaid as the current over time chart has been done.


Yes, I've had much the same thought. Unfortunately, that doubles the time to do the analysis (since I have to repeat the runs with the electrodes re-placed for voltage monitoring). I'm a little swamped with runtime testing for upcoming light reviews, but I'll see if I can get back to this before too long (at least for the new light Xtar lights). Yes, I've had much the same thought. Unfortunately, that doubles the time to do the analysis (since I have to repeat the runs with the electrodes re-placed for voltage monitoring). I'm a little swamped with runtime testing for upcoming light reviews, but I'll see if I can get back to this before too long (at least for the new light Xtar lights).




> Written by *45/70* on 01-19-2011 01:38 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *HKJ* on 01-19-2011 02:53 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *fvdk* on 01-19-2011 03:01 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *LetThereBeLite* on 01-19-2011 03:02 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *45/70* on 01-19-2011 05:38 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Written by *selfbuilt* on 01-26-2011 02:51 PM GMT_

To allow you better compare the Xtar chargers, below are direct comparisons of the charging current vs charging voltage for each charger, on the same battery (a well-used AW 18650 2200mAh). The blue scale on the left is the charging current, the purple scale on the right is the charging voltage.






As expected, the WP2 shows periodic dips in the charging voltage every 2-3 secs (i.e. just like you see for the charging current). The magnitude of the voltage deflection is a lot less though - I never saw more than ~70mV variance from expected.

Once the light when green and the charger quasi-terminated, the voltage dropped to the resting level of 4.14V.






The voltage trace of the MP1 is about what you would expect. I don't know what algorithm the charger is using exactly, but there were no unexpected major jumps/dips in charging voltage. Thanks to the low (<70mA) charging current when the charger terminated, there's no significant change in the resting/charging voltage (i.e. ends at around 4.15V).

Hope that was helpful! :wave


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 12, 2011)

> Written by *jasonck08* on 01-26-2011 03:28 PM GMT
> 
> Thanks for posting the additional tests. The MP1 although doesn't have the typical CC/CV curve, will be more gentle on cells. I still don't know why they don't pick a proper IC that can be had for less than a buck.


 


> Written by *cypherpunks* on 01-26-2011 05:02 PM GMT
> 
> I don't know what people are getting excited about. True pulse charging is a low duty cycle with a high peak current. You're still averaging 0.6A, but you're delivering it in bursts of 6A followed by 9 pulse times of 0A rest. (I can explain the supposed benefits in lead-acid batteries, but I don't know if Li-ions have anything equivalent to lead sulfate crystal formation.)
> 
> ...





> Written by *tandem* on 01-26-2011 06:58 PM GMT
> 
> I don't think there has been much doubt that the charger is pausing, rather than pulsing, despite the pulse charging tangent the thread went on for a moment. Whether or not the behavior of the WP2 is cause for concern is probably a question for the chemists in the crowd than the EE folks. If we are simply guessing here, my guess it won't matter. But is guessing prudent with a potentially volatile cell chemistry?
> 
> ...





> Written by *45/70* on 01-27-2011 11:32 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 12, 2011)

> Written by *BoarHunter* on 01-29-2011 09:57 AM GMT
> 
> Yes there are voltage drops, not only because of contact resistance but also due to the protection circuit. The only way to
> 
> accurately measure the voltage would be with separate contacts on the battery terminals. Feasible with the unprotected batteries but not with the protected one. By removing the current, the battery voltage can be measured. Unfortunately this is not the voltage the battery is subjected to while the current is applied.





> Written by *nik33134* on 01-29-2011 11:27 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *45/70* on 01-29-2011 01:05 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *45/70* on 01-29-2011 01:44 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *nik33134* on 01-29-2011 02:16 PM GMT
> 
> Thanks Dave, it is clear to me now.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 12, 2011)

The main review post has been updated with the final review text.

The thread discussions for the last few months have been *fully restored* from the search engine cache data (thank you tandem!).

Please carry on!


----------



## bleagh (Mar 14, 2011)

As *cypherpunks* pointed out, a CC/CV charging cycle is really a current-limited, voltage-limited charging cycle. This means the charger output should never exceed either of these limits during the charging cycle. It should be noted that these are charger limits that basically define the CC/CV charging cycle. Basically a CC/CV cycle will charge at the current limit until it reaches the voltage limit, after which the charger is held at the voltage limit (this is a voltage limit of the charger itself, NOT the battery voltage!).

In addition to the CC/CV charging, Li-ion cells recommend termination of the charging cycle once the current drops to a certian point.

Now IF a charger is using a CC/CV charging cycle, but stops the charging cycle BEFORE it drops to the recommended point, then the charger will be terminating a bit early (undercharging). Personally I would be much more concerned if the charger was overcharging.

If the early termination on the WP2 is caused by the DMM, then without the DMM the charge current may continue to drop beyond what is shown in the graphs. But, IF the early termination is caused by the DMM, then it would SEEM to suggest that some battery measurements are being used by the charger to help determine the termination point. This may not be a bad thing as long as the charger has a current limit, voltage limit, and doesn't cause the charger to overcharge.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 14, 2011)

bleagh said:


> If the early termination on the WP2 is caused by the DMM, then without the DMM the charge current may continue to drop beyond what is shown in the graphs. But, IF the early termination is caused by the DMM, then it would SEEM to suggest that some battery measurements are being used by the charger to help determine the termination point. This may not be a bad thing as long as the charger has a current limit, voltage limit, and doesn't cause the charger to overcharge.



The early termination is not due to the DMM, I get the same result in my review of it, where I only introduce a 0.01 ohm resistance in series with the battery.


----------



## Milestar (Aug 11, 2011)

XTAR is going to release the New Updated WP2, I still like to offer this new product's reviewing opportunity to HKJ and Selfbuilt once it is announced released since your guys job is excellent splendid, can I have the honor?

Miles​


----------



## psychbeat (Aug 12, 2011)

do you guys know if the 6 channel one uses ~the same circuitry as the WP2?

Im kinda wanting the convenience of charging 6 18650s at once


----------



## HKJ (Aug 12, 2011)

psychbeat said:


> do you guys know if the 6 channel one uses ~the same circuitry as the WP2?



It uses the same kind of algorithm, but there is some difference between the parameters and the WP6 II changes method when there are cells in adjacent slots.
The WP6 is completely different.


----------



## psychbeat (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks HKJ!- Ill reread the WP-6 thread.

Ive forgotten what the overall conclusion was ...

Im still using a crummy DSD which is agonizingly slow
but believe it or not has been totally dependable.

Ive only been charging AW2600 and NCR2900 with it and
only while Im there to pull em out when it goes green/trickle
although with the protected AW it usually trips the charge protection.

Maybe Ill just get the WP2 II since it looks "fairly" close to the Pila.


----------



## levelflight (Sep 24, 2011)

Selfbuilt, have you had a chance to take a look at the 4Greer offerings at Kit-tronics in Quebec? Being your next door province and Greer being a nice guy perhaps he'll send you some units to test. I use mine and it works very well, but I'd like to know exactly how it handles the charging process.

And thanks for your good, hard work on all this technology. Awesome!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 2, 2012)

Does the newest WPII offer the ability to power the charger from a cimputer USB port to charge the batteries as the MP-1 does?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 2, 2012)

Beacon of Light said:


> Does the newest WPII offer the ability to power the charger from a cimputer USB port to charge the batteries as the MP-1 does?



No.

It does have a USB port, but that's an output, running off of bay 1, that contains a cell, for charging cell phones and the like. It works pretty well, as I charged my LG flip phone the other day.

It does come with a car/cigarette adapter, so you can charge cells from your car's battery.

Chris


----------



## blgreene89 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Xtar WP2 and MP1 (18650 Chargers) Review: Comparison to Pila, DSD, DX.6105 Charg*

* XTAR WP2 Charger for 18650 good? *

I was wondering if the Xtar Wp2 charger for Callie's Kustoms 18650 batteries would be a decent charger?

I would only use it to charge the batteries for my Klarus XT-11 flashlight.


----------



## Bumble (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Xtar WP2 and MP1 (18650 Chargers) Review: Comparison to Pila, DSD, DX.6105 Charg*



blgreene89 said:


> * XTAR WP2 Charger for 18650 good? *
> 
> I was wondering if the Xtar Wp2 charger for Callie's Kustoms 18650 batteries would be a decent charger?
> 
> I would only use it to charge the batteries for my Klarus XT-11 flashlight.



yes


----------



## blgreene89 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Xtar WP2 and MP1 (18650 Chargers) Review: Comparison to Pila, DSD, DX.6105 Charg*

thankslovecpf


----------

